
French people told to stop kissing each other on the cheek to stop coronavirus - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-france-tells-citizens-stop-kissing-each-other-cheek-bise-2020-3
======
dr_dshiv
At TU Delft in the Netherlands, we received an email saying we aren't supposed
to shake hands anymore.

------
ptah
> NOW WATCH: Animated map shows how cats spread across the world

surreal to have that video on this article

